# So irritating..dealing with seedbanks



## 2Dog (Aug 21, 2009)

So I have tried 2 x unsuccesfully to buy seeds online. Once at Attitude once at NL. I purchased two visa gift cards to make my payments figuring that was the safe way to go. Well attitude can only take one card at a time and my order was for more than 100.00 which is the most for one card. Then I tried NL and they dont take visa gift cards period my oder was denied..Urgggg I dont want to give them my cc and it seems like cash and money order paymenst get lost/stolen. Does anyone else just use the reg card? So many obstacles and I want to give them money sheesh...thanks people. :holysheep:  :ignore:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 21, 2009)

I use my debit card.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 21, 2009)

I will probably use my cc no way on my checking account. I worked for BofA and I know what devestation places can do by overcharging...Kaiser has put holds on 800.00 of my funds for 165.00 worth of prescriptions..the Jerks.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 22, 2009)

:confused2:  :48:  :ccc: : :smoke1:  haha I typed my oder was denied...I stink. in a good way yeah for purple.


----------



## Gman_517 (Aug 22, 2009)

go to walmart,they do prepaid visas for $3 i just ordered some seeds today with it from dope-seeds


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks gman...do they say gift card or do they put your name on it? maybe that site takes the gift ones..I could try again I get bummed picking everything out then failure


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2009)

it'll be a credit card just a pre-paid one. Western Union has em to. can put more than 100 bucks on em.


----------



## dekgib (Aug 22, 2009)

i am sorry that things areso crapy for you in the as i hope to get some of my own soon this type of thing makes me hesitant but i do hope you get it worked out to your satisfaction


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks people...I will be trying again soon. Part of me said F that I should just go to LA or Oakland and get seeds there but are they as good? do the clubs sell them? I have seen seeds at a couple clubs locally but only one type and the strains werent impressive.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 22, 2009)

Try hxxp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/ at Single Seed.
I wrote them an email a month ago about all the cards they accept. And they will accept anything with Visa written on it.
And if you have to. You can break up your order if the beans are over 100. You could just put 6 beans on one card and 4 on another if you wanted to.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 22, 2009)

ty spears! I will try that site.


----------



## Gman_517 (Aug 22, 2009)

hey man,them prepaid visa debit cards at walmart are regular debit cards .you set up the card through the phone and you make yourself a pin for it and you use the card you bought until you receive the new one in the mail. the one they send you has your name on it, but the temporary doesnt.if you dont have a walmart close by,you could also go to a chase bank and as long as you have an account with them,you can get prepaid debit cards. both will work.Ive never heard of the western union prepaids but im sure they'd do the job as well. anyways,time to blaze.good luck with gettin your beans.-peace


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 22, 2009)

I used my credit card at both of those sites with no problems.


----------



## frankcos (Aug 22, 2009)

i used my cc also with no problems.If you are having the package sent to your house , it doesn't matter if u use your own personal cc or not, they still have your name and address regardless, and thats all it takes if they want to screw you.If you can't do the time, don't do the crime .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2009)

I have purchased seeds online for many, many years and have always used my CC or debit card with absolutely no problem.  IMO, sometimes people go to such extremes to try and keep things "secret" that it becomes suspicious.  For example, I do not believe that it is a good idea to use a false name.  I decided a long time ago that I was at far less risk to use my real name and have seeds sent to my house than I would be "confiding" in a friend and having seeds sent to their house.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 22, 2009)

I am legal to grow  and smoke etc so I am not worried about being "caught" I just dont want a company I dont know to have access to my account number. This is based on working in a financial institution and seeing companies do huge erronious charges. I dont use a fake name or anything along those lines...


----------



## ozman (Aug 22, 2009)

Ive used the walmart pre paid debit card many times for seed orders with no problem.I get most of my seeds from worldwide i havent had any problems in a year,I will continue doing this route,it works for me.
I agree with the hempgoddess on maybe causing suspicion trying to b to careful.

Good Luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2009)

:rofl:   LOL--I would *far* rather give my acct info to a worldwide company that depends on secure accurate online transactions to survive than to the kid working in the 7-11 with purple hair and 20 piercings....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 22, 2009)

the wal-mart card is the way to go...it's what i use and i order from marijuana seeds-nl.com...i always get my stuff from them.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 25, 2009)

i tried the cash option on worldwide singles ill let you know how that goes


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks East. Finally got my order to go through. I used my Atm visa and at first it was denied! I was flippin so I called the bank and even though I did the password and email and all that to approve the purchase with there site they still blocked it so I had her unblock the purchase and yay I hope I get my seeds soon! although i ordered them in the breeders packaging will that be a problem?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 26, 2009)

register yerself at BreedBay and check out BidzBay(the auction) and become familiar with the breeders and what they have to offer...there are some great deals there (like $40/10 pack of a great assortment of great genetics... and customer service is top-notch... I can personally vouche for that...)

I've spent many thousands there this year, and have yet to come across anything to complain about with them... I highly recommend checking out the site... the beans are bought with an international money order purchased at the post office when one mails off the payment... easy as icecream 'n pie....


----------



## Vegs (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm with OG on this one. =)


----------

